# 6500 ct frames for sale



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

25.00 each
2 with the newer style flat bar and two with the round bars . Good shape minimal scratches these are chromed brass and not aluminum..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I'll take a round bar frame Tom. Shoot me a PM and I can Paypal you ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll take the 3 remaining..Shipped for the $75.00 to VA?


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

don't do paypal uspmo only and I'll shipp for that also


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Kwaj-tom said:


> don't do paypal uspmo only and I'll shipp for that also


OK. Shoot me info for mailing. Pm on the way also.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Sorry Tom was out of the country and just got back at 2am. Will get you a MO tomorrow morning. Please PM me your address. Thanks!


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

adam got the money order and will go out tomorrow Friday, have not heard from Abu Mike yet and yes its shipped for 75


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

All frames are sold thks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Me and my mussy brain.......I just flat forgot. PM replied..


----------

